
Once a Year, a Nightmarish King Cake Baby Roams New Orleans - Slansitartop
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/king-cake-baby-mascot-new-orleans-creepy
======
egypturnash
“...the King Cake baby bestows good luck upon its recipient, who, according to
tradition, must bring the cake to the party the following year.”

In modern practice the next party is more like “next week”. Or earlier; see
this graph: [https://dirtycoast.com/products/king-cake-consumption-
print?...](https://dirtycoast.com/products/king-cake-consumption-
print?variant=11647506689)

------
phyzome
I think part of what makes it creepy is the disproportionately "small" arms;
the body of the costume is chubby like a baby, so in comparison the normal-
size adult arms look spindly. People don't seem to like spindly.

~~~
IntronExon
Plus it has the eyes of someone who's been on a meth binge!

------
hamslamwich
Though much creepier, this one does pose less of a choking hazard!

------
trevyn
Is this of particular interest to hackers? Did I miss something?

~~~
fluxic
Don't diss King Cake Baby

